
BananaCoin - arikr
http://www.bananacoin.io/
======
raybb
I feel like almost every point on the top of their website is iffy.

>Bananas are the number one product in the world -- by what metric?

>Three years of experience in growing bananas -- Really only 3 years?

>More than 2.000.000 $ have been already invested in current business -- 2
million invested by who?

>The prospects of rapid scaling for the business -- just prospects, no plan?

>The first organic plantation -- I find that hard to believe that there has
never been another organic plantation

>Support from the Government of Laos -- in what ways?

~~~
grzm
Please don't use code blocks to block-quote text as it makes it very difficult
to read due to side-scrolling, particularly on mobile. A common way of
indicating a block quote on HN is to prefix lines with ">".

------
sunnykgupta
The descriptions in about me look addressed in second person. Makes me hold
back on my $$$

